# Cenerentola con Fata Madrina Black Gay. Primo trailer.



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)

E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Ste robe deliranti sono sempre destinate a floppare. Vedi pure il reboot di Ghostbusters in salsa femminista...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2021)

Che siano maledetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)

C'è anche il negozio con l'insegna cinese in città.


----------



## Tobi (4 Agosto 2021)

possono fare quello che vogliono ma quelli che verranno ricordati sono i cartoni originali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> possono fare quello che vogliono ma quelli che verranno ricordati sono i cartoni originali.


Dalle nostre generazioni sì, ma i bambini che vengono cresciuti ed educati con questa robaccia...


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
> Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Beh, a 'sto punto mi auguro che il Fato Madrino fornisca a Cenerentola, invece che un bel vestito, un bello strap-on per divertirsi con il principe, segretamente appassionato di BDSM. Se no diventa banale.


----------



## Tobi (4 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalle nostre generazioni sì, ma i bambini che vengono cresciuti ed educati con questa robaccia...


ma i bambini di adesso neanche li guardano questi film. L'unico remake che si è avvicinato molto agli originali disney è stato il Re Leone. infatti penso che abbia fatto ottimi numeri. Tutti gli altri hanno floppato di brutto, nessuno se li caga. La magia per i bambini sono proprio i cartoni animati. Questi film invece cercano di attirare i nostalgici degli anni 80-90 ma non troverai nessuno di quella generazione che possa apprezzare questo scempio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, a 'sto punto mi auguro che il Fato Madrino fornisca a Cenerentola, invece che un bel vestito, un bello strap-on per divertirsi con il principe, segretamente appassionato di BDSM. Se no diventa banale.



All'inizio le dà un vestito da uomo, c'è la scena nel trailer. Ci sei andato vicino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma i bambini di adesso neanche li guardano questi film. L'unico remake che si è avvicinato molto agli originali disney è stato il Re Leone. infatti penso che abbia fatto ottimi numeri. Tutti gli altri hanno floppato di brutto, nessuno se li caga. La magia per i bambini sono proprio i cartoni animati. Questi film invece cercano di attirare i nostalgici degli anni 80-90 ma non troverai nessuno di quella generazione che possa apprezzare questo scempio


Speriamo che sia come dici tu, io ho paura che l'obiettivo non siano i boomer nostalgici ma proprio le nuove generazioni dal 2005 in su, che crescono con social e streaming da divano... infatti queste porcherie sono fondamentalmente sempre produzioni Netflix o Prime video..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia come dici tu, io ho paura che l'obiettivo non siano i boomer nostalgici ma proprio le nuove generazioni dal 2005 in su, che crescono con social e streaming da divano... infatti queste porcherie sono fondamentalmente sempre produzioni Netflix o Prime video..



Andrebbero arrestati i genitori, se gli facessero vedere queste porcherie.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> All'inizio le dà un vestito da uomo, c'è la scena nel trailer. Ci sei andato vicino



Ottimo.

Detto questo, non so veramente cosa augurare alla gente che ci vomita addosso questo putridume prodotto dal loro cervello malato. Ma che senso ha una cosa del genere, se non esplicitamente e odiosamente sociopolitico.

Stanno rubando i sogni ai bambini, trasformando opere d'arte in oscenità perverse.

Sarebbero crimini da risolvere senza processo, un colpo e via, senza tanti discorsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Agosto 2021)

La fata madrina nera gay a me in realtà non da neanche fastidio, mi da fastidio il motivo per cui vengono fatte ste cose e perché lo fanno cambiando storie iconiche.

Se tu mi fai un film tutto nuovo e ci metti il nero fata gay di per se mi andrebbe pure bene se fosse un modo per mostrare una storia diversa e particolare, invece è chiaro che c'è un'opera di propaganda paurosa


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La fata madrina nera gay a me in realtà non da neanche fastidio, mi da fastidio il motivo per cui vengono fatte ste cose e perché lo fanno cambiando storie iconiche.
> 
> Se tu mi fai un film tutto nuovo e ci metti il nero fata gay di per se mi andrebbe pure bene se fosse un modo per mostrare una storia diversa e particolare, invece è chiaro che c'è un'opera di propaganda paurosa



Lo fanno per sfregio


----------



## sampapot (5 Agosto 2021)

ho già perso troppo tempo già guardando mezzo trailer...robaccia...fortunatamente i miei figli non lo vedranno...spero


----------



## numero 3 (5 Agosto 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma i bambini di adesso neanche li guardano questi film. L'unico remake che si è avvicinato molto agli originali disney è stato il Re Leone. infatti penso che abbia fatto ottimi numeri. Tutti gli altri hanno floppato di brutto, nessuno se li caga. La magia per i bambini sono proprio i cartoni animati. Questi film invece cercano di attirare i nostalgici degli anni 80-90 ma non troverai nessuno di quella generazione che possa apprezzare questo scempio


Hai perfettamente ragione, i miei figli non hanno mai mai e poi mai considerato questi remake, e ad essere sincero non hanno mai neanche apprezzato i classici, troppo banali e distanti dalla realtà, forse i remake potranno interessare i 17/18enni ma sono comunque destinati a un grande flop.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Agosto 2021)

non sanno nemmeno fare propaganda, hanno messo lo stereotipo dell'omosessuale colorato ( intendo appariscente principalmente) e stilista, poi la scenetta del vestito da uomo (vedi polemica sui bikini delle pallavoliste) , e chissà magari spunteranno vaccini e mascherine qui e li.. Ormai ne ho viste tante di serie tv trasformarsi in questi termini, non ci vedo niente di male farne qualcuna ad hoc , ma farlo per il 99% delle produzioni anche no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Settembre 2022)

meteorite subito.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
> Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).



Mah, non ci sono più parole. E da questi disgraziati fanatici ci facciamo pure comandare a bacchetta.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
> Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).


troppo semplici le battute su Pinocchio, non c'è bello


----------



## Devil man (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
> Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).


È la mamma di Lukaku finalmente abbiamo un volto


----------



## Sam (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
> Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


L’avranno scelto maschio e nero per risparmiare sulla bacchetta magica, usando _un autentico esemplare di Serpente Nero dell’Alabama_.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2022)

Un tempo la fata turchina era LEI.

La #1 in assoluto.

Bella fine stiamo facendo.


----------



## Maximo (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
> Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Visto il trailer, sembra una c…ta pazzesca. Potevano almeno pensare ad una cenerentola lesbica innamorata di una rettiliana, sarebbe stato molto più interessante


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Settembre 2022)

La trasgressione sta diventando la normalità in modo talmente prevedibile da essere noioso e dal mio punto di vista controproducente. Non so se vivrò abbastanza da essere considerato un trasgressore, se sarà così avranno vinto loro ma a quel punto forse non mi interesserà più.


----------



## TheKombo (16 Settembre 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Settembre 2022)

Che trash


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
> Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).


Pure Pinocchio è rimasto scioccato..


----------



## sampapot (16 Settembre 2022)

non ci sono più i film per bambini e i catoni di una volta...povere anime...se penso che saranno gli uomini e donne del futuro...


----------



## Sam (16 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pure Pinocchio è rimasto scioccato..


Starà pensando: questo ce l’ha più grosso del mio naso quando dico le bugie.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Settembre 2022)

Non ci manca molto non c'è niente da fare


E nel nuovo Biancaneve Disney che dovrebbe uscire tra poco mi chiedo come faranno col bacio finale del principe non consensuale, chissà cosa si saranno inventati


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic perché ho visto che hanno distrutto un'altra fata... questa volta la Fata turchina di pinocchio!
> Attrice nera bisex (e brutta come la morte).



L’estinzione è l’unico rimedio rimasto.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
> Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Che degrado.


----------



## mabadi (16 Settembre 2022)

pensavo che l'idea fosse quella di mettere un Cenerentola trans.....
A breve su netflix..... Holiwood deve capire che ha dei limiti alla propria capacità di "condizionamento".


----------



## sunburn (16 Settembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> pensavo che l'idea fosse quella di mettere un Cenerentola trans.....


Penerentola.


----------



## Viulento (16 Settembre 2022)

vi presento la nuova sirenetta per i non razzisti.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’estinzione è l’unico rimedio rimasto.


non è un rimedio, è la conseguenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> vi presento la nuova sirenetta per i non razzisti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3318
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3319



Su Tik Tok stanno girando questi video di bambini neri (assolutamente genuini e non preparati ) per appoggiare la scelta


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> vi presento la nuova sirenetta per i non razzisti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3318
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3319


alla fine noi abbiamo reso Gesù bianco, quando magari era nero


----------



## Rudi84 (16 Settembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> vi presento la nuova sirenetta per i non razzisti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3318
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3319


Sono proprio 2 gocce d'acqua


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> alla fine noi abbiamo reso Gesù bianco, quando magari era nero


In questo caso, mi sento di escludere l’ipotesi: Gesù di Nazareth avrà probabilmente avuto la pelle abbronzata, ma non certo nera


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2022)

Anche Gegiù diventerà presto non-binario, vedrete.

L'altro invece, quello che va alla montagna, non si azzerderanno a toccarlo, perché quelli si incatzano sul serio e son dolori.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Settembre 2022)

Sapete qual'è la differenza tra la fatina bona con gli occhi azzurri e quella con platinette nero?
Che la favola raccontata a una generazione di bambini letta dai grandi su un libro di cartone ora è un film in streaming in 8k concesso da un abbonamento pagato mensilmente dai grandi per discutere di quanto siamo "deficenti".
Detto da uno che lo paga e si è visto all'ultimo thor Zeus versione "checca isterica"


----------



## Ambrole (17 Settembre 2022)

Sfiniranno talmente tanto la gente con queste boiate che ad un certo punto andrà al governo un partito che proponga di bruciarli..... è inevitabile, l omofobia e il razzismo vengono alimentati da queste idiozie


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Tik Tok stanno girando questi video di bambini neri (assolutamente genuini e non preparati ) per appoggiare la scelta


Genuini.. è tutto da vedere, molti bambini già a 3-4 anni sono macchiette al soldo di deprimenti genitori avidi di attenzioni sui social.
Detto questo, chi se ne frega della sirenetta nera, ho accettato l'algida catwoman scurita, figurarsi se me ne frega qualcosa di questo personaggio minore dell'universo disney..

Certo però, c'è un limite a tutto.

Le fatine gaye sono penose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Genuini.. è tutto da vedere, molti bambini già a 3-4 anni sono macchiette al soldo di deprimenti genitori avidi di attenzioni sui social.



Ero ironico quando dicevo genuini... sono più finti del bambino di Fedez che si mette gli smalti e gioca con le bambole davanti alle telecamere


----------



## sampapot (17 Settembre 2022)

il mondo sta cambiando...e purtroppo cambiamento non vuol dire progresso


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato rilasciato il primo video del nuovo film di Cenerentola versione Amazon Prime.
> Il film ha già fatto parlare di sé nei mesi scorsi quando fu annunciato il casting della Fata Madrina. Che per la nuova versione progressista ora diventa "The Fabulous G.", un gay di colore.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Ormai è il caso di dire "ormai".
Il cinema in parte ha perso libertà. Sembra non si parli più del film in sé, ma solo di metacinema, fatterelli e gossip che ruotano attorno al "prodotto cinematografico". 
Sembra davvero propaganda, o comunque trucchetti stupidi come il fato turchino per fare un po' di caciara.

Con tutte queste piattaforme l'industria del cinema sforna in massa, ma qualità non ce n'è tranne pochissimi casi. Prime Video avesse fatto un film dignitoso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Settembre 2022)

Ormai fanno quello che gli pare, reinventano abusando del concetto di reinventare.

Posso capire se Spiderman o Catwoman o la sirenetta diventassero neri, alla fine natura e storia del personaggio non cambierebbe tutto sommato.

Più problematico fare Pocahontas bianca con gli occhi azzurri, perché l'origine del personaggio non può essere distorta, è nativa americana, punto.

Analogamente una fata è una fata; dizionario alla mano: 
_"incantevole figura femminile della mitologia popolare"
"donna giovane e bella che ha poteri magici"
"personaggio immaginario delle fiabe raffigurato come una donna bellissima di potenza soprannaturale"._

Non esiste il "fato" con il "bacchetto".

Ma appunto loro risponderebbero così: "sì, finora è stato così, ma adesso inventiamo una nuova concezione di fata e ci mettiamo il fato".
Dai Promessi Sposi potrebbero cancellare Renzo e avviare una storia lesbo, 
Hulk fare sesso con Thor (con Thor che lascia il martello per terra costringendo Hulk a piegarsi), 
Hitler di colore,
Rocky gay sposa Ivan Drago transgender, 
i 7 nani non ci voglio neanche pensare, 
il prossimo remake del Titanic renderà trans figure realmente esistite come il comandante Edward Smith, 
Frodo e Sam è già scritto,
il maschio alpha Achille se la farà col cugino Patroclo...ah no questa no


----------

